# Analyze your dogs name



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Here is another site to play with. You can have your dogs name analyzed for free. It's www.zodiacal.com/acropet.mv Guess I was bored today and had to find things to amuse myself.


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

but where could I go to decide WHAT to name my new little boy?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Mar 21 2005, 03:54 PM
> *but where could I go to decide WHAT to name my new little boy?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45017*


[/QUOTE]

u can check up (human) babynames websites or dog names websites


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Cute!! Where DO you guys find these off-beat sites!! I think they are cool......some of what it said applied, some didn't. It was neat though....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Mar 21 2005, 03:54 PM
> *but where could I go to decide WHAT to name my new little boy?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45017*


[/QUOTE]


oh you poor poor dear.... I still dont have one, so I know where youre coming from


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is Brink's...not completely accurate, but it was fun!









*Brinkley: 

You have a loyal pet who is very protective and possessive. This animal loves a challenge, takes direction well and will definitely be the 'leader of the pack'. This animal has a pleasant disposition and enjoys the company of pets of the opposite sex. This is an animal who is quite intelligent and adaptable with a gentle nature. Your pet insists on neat and tidy living quarters. Your pet may appear slow at first, but always manages to get his/her catch. This animal is also very protective of home and family. This is a tolerant and affectionate animal who cares about his/her appearance and prefers beautiful surroundings. Your pet is certainly never dull. You may find this animal has a dualistic nature being very communicative one minute and sullen the next. Your pet is obedient, learns quickly, and can be a bit standoffish. 

Harvey: (that's his middle name)


You have an intelligent, self-sufficiant responsible pet who may appear aloof. Your pet has a real need for adventure and has very little fear, so keep an eye on this one! Being exceptionally bright, this animal can be very noisy trying to communicate his/her desires. This a friendly but impersonal animal with a keen mind and a somewhat rebellious nature. Your pet is excitable and hyperactive and may experience nervous disorders if not given the freedom to release this nervous energy. Your pet does not appreciate having more than one authority figure in the family. 
*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+Mar 21 2005, 03:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh you poor poor dear.... I still dont have one, so I know where youre coming from









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45022
[/B][/QUOTE]


Picking a name is very hard. Here is what I did. I went to baby name websites and wrote down any names that I liked. I think I ended up with over 20 names. I then went through and got rid of the ones that I didn't really like. That took me down to about 10. I still couldn't make up my mind so I email the list to my family and friends and asked their opinions. I ended up with a list of 2 or 3 names. When I got Lexi I just kind of went oh yeah she's a Lexi. It just fit her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi's was somewhat accurate. The bolded parts are true.


> Lexi:
> *Yours is a very sociable, loving pet who needs to be around other pets and humans. Your pet is certainly never dull. *You may find this animal has a dualistic nature being very communicative one minute and sullen the next. *This animal is fun to watch and impossible to figure out. You'll never know what your pet will be into from one moment to the next. *This animal has a pleasant disposition and enjoys the company of pets of the opposite sex.[/B]


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Martini: 
Your pet would rather be home than anywhere else in the world. His/her strong parenting instinct makes for an ideal breeding animal. *Your pet has a real need for adventure and has very little fear, so keep an eye on this one! *This animal loves a challenge, takes direction well and will definitely be the 'leader of the pack'. This is a shy, affectionate animal with a gentle soul. Your pet is best suited to a tension-free enviornment. This animal has a pleasant disposition and enjoys the company of pets of the opposite sex. This is an animal who is quite intelligent and adaptable with a gentle nature. *Your pet insists on neat and tidy living quarters. Since this pet will eat anything, he/she will have a natural tendency to gain weight. * (oh, just like her mom..)
Olivia: 
Your animal is extremely sensitive, obstinate and very territorial when it comes to his/her home. *This is a tolerant and affectionate animal who cares about his/her appearance and prefers beautiful surroundings. *Since this pet will eat anything, he/she will have a natural tendency to gain weight. This a friendly but impersonal animal with a keen mind and a somewhat rebellious nature. Since this pet will eat anything, he/she will have a natural tendency to gain weight. Your pet has an aggressive streak; - obedience is not this pet's strong point. 



Yours is a very resourceful animal who is basically a loner and has a strong sense of responsiblilty. This never forgets a hurt and will wait patiently for the right time to get even. This animal has a gregarious nature, enjoys people, and seems to be more concerned with his/her freedom needs than your wishes or desires. Your pet is sweet and loving, enjoys being stroked, and definitely prefers luxury to a spartan life. Your pet is certainly never dull. You may find this animal has a dualistic nature being very communicative one minute and sullen the next. A stressful enviornment can greatly affect this animal's health. An overabundance of energy, may lower your pet's resistance causing repeated bouts of the same illness. This animal doesn't like change, and knows how to manipulate and control you when it serves his/her purpose. Your pet may become highly emotional and nervous if surrounded by disharmony.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know how accurate mine.









Buttercloud:
*You have a loyal pet who is very protective and possessive. This animal has a gregarious nature, enjoys people, and seems to be more concerned with his/her freedom needs than your wishes or desires. This is a shy, affectionate animal with a gentle soul. Your pet is best suited to a tension-free enviornment. This never forgets a hurt and will wait patiently for the right time to get even. Your pet is certainly never dull. You may find this animal has a dualistic nature being very communicative one minute and sullen the next. This animal loves a challenge, takes direction well and will definitely be the 'leader of the pack'. This is a curious, loving pet who's a real 'people' animal. This is a tolerant and affectionate animal who cares about his/her appearance and prefers beautiful surroundings. Your pet has a highly developed sixth sense, especially when it comes to home and family. This animal is very tenacious and intensely loyal. This pet doesn't take kindly to constraints and will become quite irritable and nasty when confined. This is a loving animal who is especially good with children. Your pet is a natural born parent. *

Noriko:
*Your pet is a responsive, bright animal and one of the easiest to train, because he/she feels that pleasing you and being of service is all important. Your pet has a highly developed sixth sense, especially when it comes to home and family. This animal is very tenacious and intensely loyal. This animal loves a challenge, takes direction well and will definitely be the 'leader of the pack'. This animal has a pleasant disposition and enjoys the company of pets of the opposite sex. Your pet may appear slow at first, but always manages to get his/her catch. This animal is also very protective of home and family. This animal doesn't like change, and knows how to manipulate and control you when it serves his/her purpose. *


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Your pet is charismatic, independent, detached, and marches to the tune of a different drummer. Your pet has a real need for adventure and has very little fear, so keep an eye on this one! This is a tolerant and affectionate animal who cares about his/her appearance and prefers beautiful surroundings. Your pet may become highly emotional and nervous if surrounded by disharmony. Your pet is certainly never dull. You may find this animal has a dualistic nature being very communicative one minute and sullen the next. This is a shy, affectionate animal with a gentle soul. Your pet is best suited to a tension-free enviornment. This never forgets a hurt and will wait patiently for the right time to get even. Your pet has an aggressive streak; - obedience is not this pet's strong point. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sounds like our puppy!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is mine : they are pretty close but right on the nose

Chelsey:
You have an exceptionally bright pet who is easy to communicate with. You need only say something once, and your pet remembers it. Your pet is loyal and takes his/her responsibility as a family member very much to heart. Your pet is certainly never dull. You may find this animal has a dualistic nature being very communicative one minute and sullen the next. This is a tolerant and affectionate animal who cares about his/her appearance and prefers beautiful surroundings. Your pet is sexually oriented, clever, and definitely knows how to go after what he/she wants. Your pet is excitable and hyperactive and may experience nervous disorders if not given the freedom to release this nervous energy. Your pet is obedient, learns quickly, and can be a bit standoffish.

Chester:
You have an exceptionally bright pet who is easy to communicate with. You need only say something once, and your pet remembers it. Your pet is loyal and takes his/her responsibility as a family member very much to heart. Your pet is certainly never dull. You may find this animal has a dualistic nature being very communicative one minute and sullen the next. Your pet is sexually oriented, clever, and definitely knows how to go after what he/she wants. This is a shy, affectionate animal with a gentle soul. Your pet is best suited to a tension-free enviornment. Your pet is excitable and hyperactive and may experience nervous disorders if not given the freedom to release this nervous energy. This animal loves a challenge, takes direction well and will definitely be the 'leader of the pack'.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

None of Fantasia's is right except for the "king of the castle".

Fantasia: 

Your pet is definitely 'king of the castle.' This is a friendly, dignified animal who loves being the center of attention. Your pet is definitely 'show' material. Your pet has a real need for adventure and has very little fear, so keep an eye on this one! This is an animal who is quite intelligent and adaptable with a gentle nature. Your pet insists on neat and tidy living quarters. This is a shy, affectionate animal with a gentle soul. Your pet is best suited to a tension-free enviornment. Your pet has an aggressive streak; - obedience is not this pet's strong point. Your pet is sexually oriented, clever, and definitely knows how to go after what he/she wants. This animal has a pleasant disposition and enjoys the company of pets of the opposite sex. Your pet has an aggressive streak; - obedience is not this pet's strong point.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles: 

Your pet is a pleasant, social animal who responds best on a one-to-one basis. This animal has a strong sense of self, and his/her presence is always felt. This animal has a gregarious nature, enjoys people, and seems to be more concerned with his/her freedom needs than your wishes or desires. This is a loving animal who is especially good with children. Your pet is a natural born parent. Your pet has a tendency to overeat; avoid 'people' food and make exercise a part of your pet's daily routine. This is a tolerant and affectionate animal who cares about his/her appearance and prefers beautiful surroundings. Your pet is certainly never dull. You may find this animal has a dualistic nature being very communicative one minute and sullen the next. Your pet is sexually oriented, clever, and definitely knows how to go after what he/she wants. 

Well some of this is true. But Puddles would eat human food before his own, if allowed. Children, he grows at them....lol Appearance, give him a mud puddle and he will show you.. lmao


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Pretty good..

*Lucy:* 

Yours is a very sociable, loving pet who needs to be around other pets and humans. This animal has a gregarious nature, enjoys people, and seems to be more concerned with his/her freedom needs than your wishes or desires. This is a curious, loving pet who's a real 'people' animal. Your pet is obedient, learns quickly, and can be a bit standoffish. 

*Diamond:* 

You have a loyal, faithful pet whose world revolves around family. Being very sensitive, your pet will retreat when his/her feelings are hurt. This animal has a pleasant disposition and enjoys the company of pets of the opposite sex. Your pet has a real need for adventure and has very little fear, so keep an eye on this one! Your pet is exceptionally loyal and affectionate. You won't have to worry about this pet straying far from home. Your pet has a highly developed sixth sense, especially when it comes to home and family. This animal is very tenacious and intensely loyal. This is an animal who is quite intelligent and adaptable with a gentle nature. Your pet insists on neat and tidy living quarters. Your pet has a tendency to overeat; avoid 'people' food and make exercise a part of your pet's daily routine.


----------

